# Sage X



## RUFcaptain (Aug 12, 2011)

Had a chance to cast several rods back to back during the demo day at FTU on Saturday. I cast the Scott Meridian, GLoomis Asquith and the Sage X 8 wts back to back to back again and again with the same reel and line (Rio Redfish WF8F). My take away was the Sage X edged out the others just slightly. I felt that the X had just a touch more feel in the tip, like a Z axis on steroids is how I would best describe the X. All the rods cast great, effortless 60-70 ft casts, you could flip a coin and walk away with a great rod it's really a toss up. 
I'm not a strict Scott or a Sage guy, I have many versions of each rod brand, and way too many reels to ever justify. I don't currently own a G Loomis but I will someday, I just don't think the Asquith was better for $1100. Gary Loomis was at the event and gave some interesting talks. He is really proud of his new Asquith and some off/nearshore conventional rods with full graphite handles that are super light. Overall a fun and informative event, but painful on the wallet


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Strange...but TFO said they hired Gary Loomis I think in 2009 to work for them. So, he has gone back to GLoomis?


----------



## Fishsurfer (Dec 14, 2014)

Edge Rods and North Fork Blanks


----------



## Tarpon1 (Jul 25, 2016)

Meadowlark said:


> Strange...but TFO said they hired Gary Loomis I think in 2009 to work for them. So, he has gone back to GLoomis?


nope...no association with G Loomis (except his name).

I can't imagine paying $1,000 for a fly rod, especially since the Sage ONE in all weights is available everywhere or $500-550 ($850 six months ago).

I also got very jaded towards $1,000 rods after I cast a Douglas Sky...


----------



## RUFcaptain (Aug 12, 2011)

I realize now that it was weird they had Gary Loomis on hand along with the debut of the Asquith fly rods. He kept talking about his new rods and a lot of us assumed it was the Asquith which was displayed about 6 feet away. 
I agree about the Sage One rods, you can't go wrong on the close out pricing, awesome rods. On the other hand I wouldn't pay $1100 for the Asquith but I dropped $900 on the X. So take what I say with a grain of salt ï¿½ï¿½ï¿½ï¿½ï¿½ï¿½


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

that's absolutely ridiculous.

anyone wanna wager i can out-cast (both distance and accuracy) their $900-1100 rod (g. loomis azzkiss or otherwise) with my cheap $250 t.f.o.??? 

for serious...


----------



## Fishsurfer (Dec 14, 2014)

TFO is the SHEEEET! (in a good way)


----------



## RUFcaptain (Aug 12, 2011)

The best value priced rods are Colton rods (& reels), very fast action that work well, not made in China. Bob is running his annual sale now and they can be had for less than a "cheap TFO". www.coltonfly.com.
Some people like a nice single malt scotch, others like a blended whiskey , it's all good.
Cheers!


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

yaw except your not consuming the rod. and there's a difference in a single malt and a blend. 

when it comes to performance those azzkiss rods won't do anything some of the tfo rods will do. you just pay 4x as much so you can have a status symbol.

if you're into that that's fine and more power to you (i couldn't care less ). i'm not saying they aren't awesome rods, but spending that much on a fishing pole that will do the same thing a $250 pole will do is rather silly.

last i heard t.f.o.s are made in south korea. are they china made now?


----------



## MAKAI (Jan 5, 2016)

Ish said:


> yaw except your not consuming the rod. and there's a difference in a single malt and a blend.
> 
> when it comes to performance those azzkiss rods won't do anything some of the tfo rods will do. you just pay 4x as much so you can have a status symbol.
> 
> ...


Lol just got a tfo and though chit this cost a lot l(on sale for $135) most I have spent on a rod before I did I looked at sage and orvis my mouth was on the floor for a few hours with the price only reason I went with tfo is the warranty not there best rod but it will be the first time I spent more then $25 on a rod got a 9wt on sale in va for $25 it was $120 original price hope tfo is as good as EVERYONE says it is

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

that pole will work just fine for you till you get to the point where you know what you want different about it. then you go out and find a rod that flexes how you want it to.

you'd have been foolish to spend more money on a rod until you know what you're looking for.

good luck.


----------



## Bruce J (Jun 27, 2004)

The market for fly rods is just about the same as for any hobby or sporting good item: reels, vises, bicycles, guitars,etc, etc. You get almost all you really need from a functional standpoint at a fairly low price point. If you double that you will get something that adds the remaining measurable part of function or performance, maybe 10%. You can double or triple (or more) that amount again and you get more expensive components, finer finishes and more expert craftsmanship, or rarity/exclusivity. These things don't add function, but they add value for many who appreciate them or there would be no market for them. 

Buy what you like and enjoy it.


----------



## Tarpon1 (Jul 25, 2016)

Ish said:


> that's absolutely ridiculous.
> 
> anyone wanna wager i can out-cast (both distance and accuracy) their $900-1100 rod (g. loomis azzkiss or otherwise) with my cheap $250 t.f.o.???
> 
> for serious...


***** please...do you use the orange "distance" backing?


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

orange is for accuracy. white is for distance.


----------



## salty_waders (Feb 13, 2006)

RUFcaptain said:


> The best value priced rods are Colton rods (& reels), very fast action that work well, not made in China. Bob is running his annual sale now and they can be had for less than a "cheap TFO". www.coltonfly.com.
> Some people like a nice single malt scotch, others like a blended whiskey , it's all good.
> Cheers!


Yessir! I love my Colton! One of the best rods Ive ever owned.


----------



## MAKAI (Jan 5, 2016)

My uncle built a few fly rods but don't know who he sent them to he built ulua poles and people would by his blanks for up to $800 per rod that's how I found out about fly fishing but got sick and don't build poles no more always said he would take his trade secret that made his poles to the grave guess he wasn't lying name is Jeff Andrews from kona hi

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## bd24 (Aug 24, 2016)

MAKAI said:


> My uncle built a few fly rods but don't know who he sent them to he built ulua poles and people would by his blanks for up to $800 per rod that's how I found out about fly fishing but got sick and don't build poles no more always said he would take his trade secret that made his poles to the grave guess he wasn't lying name is Jeff Andrews from kona hi
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


huh?


----------



## MAKAI (Jan 5, 2016)

bd24 said:


> huh?


I was saying how much one person can charge for a rod blank if there rods are really good and the reason I found out how little work goes in to it because my uncle built bad *** blanks but never told no one his secret that made his better then most

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## RUFcaptain (Aug 12, 2011)

The new rods are getting lighter, stronger, and stiffer. Stiffer in the physics sense as less reverberation and faster recovery. All the rod makers have different catchy names for this technology. A new 9 wt looks and feels like a 7 wt , and that's a good thing when you're casting all day. Technology is expensive and R&D costs money, along with the skilled labor to produce these rods. 
I would encourage anyone who considers themselves a good caster to try out one of the newer rods and see. Of course you don't need an expensive rod to fly fish , like anything else it's 80% skill and 20% equipment. With the Sage One on clearance these days there's no reason not to try them out.


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

Funny. New doesn't mean improved. I have 8 wts in both an Xi3 and a Salt. The old Xi3 casts much better for me. I probably shouldn't have bought the Salt, but I wanted a second 8 wt and the price was decent. That doesn't mean it's a bad rod by any stretch, I just feel more comfortable with the Xi3.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

*Rainbows...something different*

Rainbow trout are a lot of fun to fish for...from the TP&W stockers to the wilds of Alaska, rainbows are just a fun fish, all around.

But, here in East Texas there aren't many places within reasonable distance where one can fish for them....so, rather than travel great distances and fight the elements, bring the fish to your backdoor....if you have a pond.

The same folks that supply TP&W with stocker trout, Crystal Lake Fisheries, will also wholesale to individual pond owners at $7 per pound. The primary use of these stockers is as bass forage, but a secondary benefit is some fun winter fly fishing for trout.

In my experience, the small trout from Crystal Lake are just the right size and shape to push those mature bass in ponds well into the 10+ pound range...see avatar. High protein and easy meals for big bass...just what they like...plus some fun, readily accessible fly fishing for the pond owners through the winter months....not to mention the culinary delights from fresh rainbow trout, which is on the menu tonight.


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

Meadowlark said:


> Rainbow trout are a lot of fun to fish for...from the TP&W stockers to the wilds of Alaska, rainbows are just a fun fish, all around.
> 
> But, here in East Texas there aren't many places within reasonable distance where one can fish for them....so, rather than travel great distances and fight the elements, bring the fish to your backdoor....if you have a pond.
> 
> ...


that's hilarious. been there....

so that's what, ~$50 worth of bass food?

what does chilean sea bass run per pound?


----------



## Laguna Freak (Nov 15, 2006)

Ish said:


> yaw except your not consuming the rod. and there's a difference in a single malt and a blend.
> 
> when it comes to performance those azzkiss rods won't do anything some of the tfo rods will do. you just pay 4x as much so you can have a status symbol.
> 
> ...


Gonna have to differ with you bro. I've cast my buddy's TFO's. They're fine but I have zero interest in winging those heavy arse sticks all day long. I'll stick with my 3 over priced Sage rods. Of course, it's against my religion to pay retail....


----------



## Laguna Freak (Nov 15, 2006)

Worm Drowner said:


> Funny. New doesn't mean improved. I have 8 wts in both an Xi3 and a Salt. The old Xi3 casts much better for me. I probably shouldn't have bought the Salt, but I wanted a second 8 wt and the price was decent. That doesn't mean it's a bad rod by any stretch, I just feel more comfortable with the Xi3.


Xi3 is rockin the world of 8 wts. IMO! Would not trade mine for any other rod.


----------

